# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Winstrol fake?

## sashko

Or is it normal?

----------


## tuttoperte

this one its real winstrol

----------


## Seajackal

I agree, the powder level is very low to my taste...

----------

